# Curtis 1239 Proggramming procedure



## daniadisaputra (May 18, 2015)

Hy, we are working with a 1239e Curtis Controller installed together with an emrax motor. for the programming software we use 1314 software with a 4 pin molex connected to the serial usb. the communication is working well, we can see all the parameter on the device. the problem is, we don't know which parameter should be change to run the motor. any suggestion? or is anyone here have the step by step manual to run the motor? (1314 parameter manual)

Thanks,


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

You have a PM from me.


Miz


----------



## Vishytej (Sep 20, 2013)

Please send the programming procedure of 1239E-8521 Controller (72-144V) with 1314 PC based programming station to [email protected]


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Isn't the Emrax a Synchronous BLDC motor?

The 1239E is for Asynchronous motors, i.e. induction motors. Not sure its going to work well, if at all.


----------



## Vishytej (Sep 20, 2013)

Yup...It is a Three Phase Squirrel Cage induction Motor.

Please let me know the programming procedure


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The Emrax is a axial flux brushless synchronous three phase AC, not induction. I was replying to the Original Poster about the Emrax motor, not to your post.



For an INDUCTION motor only, the programming procedure for the 1239 is similar to the 1238, which is in the manual:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/Manuals/1234_36_38 Manual Rev Feb 09.pdf


----------

